# Bezzera Magica Pump Noise



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

The main issue I have with my Bezzera is that's is rather noisy - more so than the Gaggia TS I had previously. I want to tackle this so I will order new pump mounts but I wonder whether replacing the pump makes any sense. It's an Ulka EX5. Do vibe pump get louder as they age? It's pretty cheap but I'd hate to replace a fully working unit with no added benefit. I read somewhere that the EX4 is quieter. Any truth to this?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

bronc said:


> The main issue I have with my Bezzera is that's is rather noisy - more so than the Gaggia TS I had previously. I want to tackle this so I will order new pump mounts but I wonder whether replacing the pump makes any sense. It's an Ulka EX5. Do vibe pump get louder as they age? It's pretty cheap but I'd hate to replace a fully working unit with no added benefit. I read somewhere that the EX4 is quieter. Any truth to this?


Why not pop up a video so we can experience it and better offer suggestions. Try and have another known sound in the vid so we get an idea of it's loudness, or turn AGC off on the mic if you can.


----------

